# Hi from Sunny Scotland



## Musselburgh (Nov 10, 2017)

Can anyone give suggestions for the following

Who can supply plumbed in espresso machine to musselburgh at reasonable price

two boilers ( am I correct thinking this is best) maybe even 2 group

and a decent grinder


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

PM me for info & prices on 2 group machines etc

PS I don't do coffee contracts or coffee.


----------

